# Topics > Operating systems >  Harmony OS, operating system, Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

harmonyos.com

Harmony OS on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei’s new operating system is called HarmonyOS"
For everything from smart speakers to wearables

by Jon Porter
August 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Huawei Now: HarmonyOS is upon us

Published on Aug 10, 2019




> Huawei announces the much-awaited #HarmonyOS, the operating system that will provide users with a holistic intelligent experience across all devices and scenarios.


"Huawei Launches New Distributed Operating System, HarmonyOS"

August 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

HarmonyOS Ecosystem

Oct 22, 2021




> Over 100,000 applications make up HMS Core globally to bring you all-scenario connectivity. Thank you to all who have been with us from the start, paving the road for a brighter future.

----------

